

Failed to Gain Traction, Goodbye to 4 years of work - curiously

So I started a SaaS 4 years ago. However, I can no longer keep up. I&#x27;ve issued refund to my customers. I&#x27;m closing shop.<p>However, I don&#x27;t feel sad, quite the contrary. I feel liberated and excited because I will be pivoting to a service only business. I feel that creating a tool which will handle all the billions of edge cases on my own is tough, especially with the small revenues.<p>tl;dr: I&#x27;m ditching a software I created for the past 4 years, and I&#x27;ve just increased my prices about 10 fold, and have pivoted to a service business.
======
AtTheLast
You were grinding away at it for a long time, what was the final straw that
made you decide to pivot?

------
pedalpete
How about a link to the new service? Show us what you're doing, and congrats
on the pivot.

------
eksurfus
Congrats on taking the leap! I would love to see what you're working on.

